# Good old American muscle cars in action



## inTempus

Here are some shots from last weekend.  It was one of the last races of the season.  I plan on shooting a 30 club Corvette race not this weekend, but next weekend that I'm really looking forward to.


----------



## camz

Dude these are nice.  The wrinkle in the rubber is amazing.  Wish I saw spin on the tires though.  Was this taken by an action that didn't need a $1900 lens?   That bokeh is too perfect.


----------



## inTempus

The shutter speed was 1/160 in these shots... that's pretty slow.  I didn't want to go much lower than that and risk getting motion blur in the body of the cars which were obviously lurching forward.

As for the bokeh... you tell me.


----------



## twozero

These look really good! I love how the cars pop off the background.

I'm gonna make a bet, I call PS (haha get it?) on the bokeh and great pen tool skills! I would love to be wrong here...lol

Regardless, nice job.


----------



## camz

inTempus said:


> As for the bokeh... you tell me.


 
Doesn't seem to looks right because it looks like the cars just got pasted in there. And if you were shooting wide open it looks weird how the background blur is too even where the background pans out.  I say a lens blur function in photoshop.


----------



## JayClark79

I was thinking PS to... but still look awsome!


----------



## gsgary

Nice shots, it looks like you have used flash in them 
you also missed out Ugly in the title


----------



## Outrageous

data on the website says the flash was fired, which leads me to believe it was a 50mm on the 1dmk3 for the shots and the bokeh was from the low fstop, however the last one was taken at 4.5 which is small, but not for the 50mm L listed in his sig....I'd say it was the 50mmL and there is no photoshopping of the blur


----------



## gsgary

Outrageous said:


> data on the website says the flash was fired, which leads me to believe it was a 50mm on the 1dmk3 for the shots and the bokeh was from the low fstop, however the last one was taken at 4.5 which is small, but not for the 50mm L listed in his sig....I'd say it was the 50mmL and there is no photoshopping of the blur


 

But the cars are still ugly


----------



## camz

Outrageous said:


> data on the website says the flash was fired, which leads me to believe it was a 50mm on the 1dmk3 for the shots and the bokeh was from the low fstop, however the last one was taken at 4.5 which is small, but not for the 50mm L listed in his sig....I'd say it was the 50mmL and there is no photoshopping of the blur


 
Well how about looking at the bokeh itself if it make sense.  You see how abrupt it transitions are in the foreground and in the background.  And if it was that abrupt how could the bokeh come out so even in the background where the different displacement of objects turn out to be blurred evenly. To me it's a blur function.  I like the shots but there's just no way you can get that shot out of SOOC. The shutter speed was shot too slow and flash was fired, can't shoot wide open with those specs considering how much light there would be.


----------



## shed301

i actually don't care about the bokeh or what size lens he used... i like em. well done dude


----------



## polymoog

Really nice shots, excellent lighting


----------



## epp_b

They're technically good, but they look frozen in time and space.  Sure, you can see that the rear slicks are clenching under the tourque, but there's really no display of movement.  I usually shoot drag races at 1/60th (and an ND filter if required), which seems to show movement quite well.

The depth of field is kind of weird... it almost looks like a macro shot, but maybe I'm just not accustomed to the different CoC full frame gives you to work with.


----------



## Heck

That 85 f/1.2L could pull that off I bet. Good shots.


----------



## Flower Child

Your exposure is spot on in these and in #2 the kind of hazy background makes the car really pop.


----------

